# Tikka T3 Lite??



## OutdoorsFan (Jan 17, 2008)

I think I found the gun I'm going to buy unless someone can talk me out of it. Have you heard anything bad about the Tikka T3 Lite 22-250? Thanks


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

I've got the t3 in a .223 and love it.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

I know 2 people that have the tika t3 22-250 and both of them love it.. If i had a chance i would trade that for my gun in a heart beat.


----------



## ODB (Nov 30, 2008)

Love my Tika T3 lite 22 250 really good trigger and accurate


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I have a LH Stainless T3 Lite in 243. It's probably the best walk around varmint rifle I've ever owned. Came out of the box with a 3lbs trigger and shoots sub MOA with any decent load. With my 70 grain Nosler Ballistic Tip load, it regularly prints .5MOA.

The T3 is my truck rifle, and has been responsible for a good number of dead coyotes who didn't get out of Dodge quite fast enough on my trips to/from town...


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

I own 3 tikka's..1 in 7mm and 2 in 22-250.. and if I need to buy another caliber it will be a Tikka..both of the 22-250 are shooting under .5 groups at 100yds with hand loads...you wont be sorry you bought a Tikka.


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

best gun for the money, I got one and put a nikon prostaff scope on it wouldnt change a thing, I shoot 55 grain sierra spitzers in front of 35.3 grains of rl-15 and shes deadly


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

tikkat3 said:


> best gun for the money, I got one and put a nikon prostaff scope on it wouldnt change a thing, I shoot 55 grain sierra spitzers in front of 35.3 grains of rl-15 and shes deadly


I have a Burris signiture series 4-16 and I am shooting 55 gr sierra varmitters and at 100 yds I can cover 5 shots with a dime..pretty deadly too..


----------



## wherdog (Nov 3, 2008)

I have the Tikka T3 Lite in .243 and like it so far. I haven't used it very much though. It seems to shoot very well.


----------

